# Omega Chronostop



## danielbbaker

Thinking of getting a Omega Chronostop any help or advice is very welcome

Thanks

dan


----------



## kevkojak

Not much to offer to be honest Dan, but which model are you after?

I've tried a couple now but the 34mm case just isn't enough for my wrist. The 'Seamaster Chronostop' at 40mm is much closer to todays sizes but costs twice the money!


----------



## danielbbaker

Thanks Kev,

Are all the geneve chronostop 34mm and the seamaster chronostop 40mm?

I just really like the look of them, and fancy a vintage, ideally a seamaster 120, 200, 300 etc would fantastic but I was thinking one of these would satisfy me for now.


----------



## scottswatches

no constant ticking second hand rules them out for me, and as Kev says they do wear small


----------



## danielbbaker

thanks scott,

the hands doesnt bother me too much, but food for thought on the sizing.

Just want something a bit retro, I even like the seamaster Mariners and they are quite small


----------



## kevkojak

Yes the Chronostop and Chronostop Driver are both 34mm.

The 'Driver' is the same watch but with the dial rotated 90 degrees so it's horizontal. Usually sells for Â£500 to the standard models Â£300 (give/take)

The Seamaster Chronostop is the big one at 40mm but costs something around Â£600-Â£1000 depending on condition.

My fave is the Italian edition, again 40mm but it's a big case with a small(ish) dial. They used to be cheap as chips, I've seen them for Â£300-Â£400 but that seems to have doubled going off what the last one I saw sell went for!


----------



## pugster

had a seamaster chronostop around 8 years ago which i sold for Â£350 , it shows how much omega prices are rising , it holds up size wise with todays watches and you can just leave the chrono hand running if not have a ticking second hand bugs you , the seamaster chronostop is the one to get as its abit rarer and bigger.


----------



## aroma

The Seamaster Chronostop is a lovely watch and a real eyecatcher:-










This was one of mine - the stopwatch is not really a useful function. Personally I'd go for either the Geneve 'driver' or the 40mm Seamaster. You'd be looking at over Â£700 now for a private buy for the Seamaster - the Geneve's are more around the Â£400 mark.

Cheers


----------



## aroma

There's one on Poshtime at the moment - not sure if I'm allowed to post link here but if it's not legal then moderators please delete

http://poshtime.com/Omega-Chronostop-c.1969_497.096.php

heers


----------



## antony

Great watch , got one me myself, love it to bits.

Wear it for best only, as its too nice to use every day.

seen them from Â£300 to Â£800


----------



## andyclient

Love mine , ok they are a bit small by today's standard but a beautiful classic vintage piece , that wear very nicely


----------



## danielbbaker

I have a couple lined up:

a geneve chronostop with original omega mesh strap, cleaned and serviced - Â£400

a seamaster chronostop with replacement strap and, cleaned and serviced - Â£600

just trying to make my mind up


----------



## danielbbaker

unless anyone on here has one for sale or contacts that will be use to me


----------



## danielbbaker

any advice on those 2 line ups


----------



## aroma

My preference would always be for the larger Seamaster - all things being equal. They fit in with today's obsession with large watches.


----------



## andyclient

Although I have a Geneva if I had to chose between that and the sea master I'd go for the sea master I would of thought that wasn't a bad price either


----------



## danielbbaker

this is where i am pointing, i just like the original mesh strap on the geneve


----------



## danielbbaker

Then again i might buy 1 mesh and 1 silicone strap for the seamaster .

Oh dear i knew this forum would set me off again!


----------



## danielbbaker

I might be taking the plunge tomorrow, not 100%.but both are up for grabs tomorrow and I'm leaning towards the seamaster


----------



## kevkojak

Both sensible money Dan, but the larger Seamaster model is much more fashionable and wearable given the size. The Chronostop is ultra cool, but the size limits the market somewhat.

Â£600 for a Seamaster model is a good investment, I'd be surprised to see you lose money if you got bored of it!


----------



## danielbbaker

Doing a deal for 550 as I don't like the strap, but after market straps are easy to come by and it is widely acceptable to swap straps as much as you like I have noticed over the years.

Although I am partial to an oem strap


----------



## danielbbaker

Any advice on staps and if there are guys on here who sell or know where to source that would be great


----------



## andyclient

danielbbaker said:


> Doing a deal for 550 as I don't like the strap, but after market straps are easy to come by and it is widely acceptable to swap straps as much as you like I have noticed over the years.
> 
> Although I am partial to an oem strap


Sounds like a great deal , look forward to the photos :thumbup:


----------



## danielbbaker

Got it yesterday pictures to follow, any good places for straps as that is first on my list


----------



## danielbbaker

Could anyone answer why it is so frowned upon to clean or restore a watch dial, I am confused by this unless it's just to keep the original as authentic as possible.


----------



## trim

danielbbaker said:


> unless it's just to keep the original as authentic as possible.


This. Its a collector thing. Only original once. If you redial, then you loose this part of the market if you want to resell.

In all honesty, the few I have redialed due to severe damage - I don't really like them afterward, they seem to lose something in the process - fineness, detail, patina etc.

Now the ones I have found the appropriate replacement NOS dial for, those are fine.


----------



## danielbbaker

Thanks trim, so how about carefully cleaning the original dial. As there is a thin line between dirt and character

Thanks again

Dan


----------



## andyclient

danielbbaker said:


> Thanks trim, so how about carefully cleaning the original dial. As there is a thin line between dirt and character
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Dan


That would be fine imo and I think most others to , a word of warning using the old saliva and cotton bud trick , I ended up removing some of the markers to , that was on an Omega dial aswell.

So be careful if you do decide to have a go


----------



## danielbbaker

Ok thanks for the info, the only reason i ask is the white part of the dial looks a little dirty instead of characteristic ageing and the metal hour accents look a little tarnished on top be nice to get them shining as giving metal part a little tickle is widely accepted.


----------



## kevkojak

Did this Seamaster Chronostop happen then?

PIC'S!!!


----------



## danielbbaker

Yes, all received. gave it a light clean and polish old strap off silicon strap on ( I know they attract dust but more comfortable and just testing the water looks wise)


----------



## danielbbaker




----------



## danielbbaker




----------



## simonpj145

Looks great  And you are closer to 50 posts than me too...


----------



## Steve72

Very nice .... I'd have that on a NATO


----------



## andyclient

Steve72 said:


> Very nice .... I'd have that on a NATO


NOOOooooooo ;-) look good on a nice mesh bracelet , please not a NATO


----------



## danielbbaker

Thanks guys, I just really like black rubber straps, I really like the idea of a mesh alternative though. Also I fancy a Seiko on a nato for work or similar.


----------



## chris.ph

I would go for a thick black leather on there, very nice looking watch


----------



## graybum

Lovely looking watch Daniel, and a good price paid too I think.

I've been looking at these recently, and I actually think the smaller case might work for me (I have childs wrists!). I quite like the "Driver" ones too, where the face is turned through 90-degrees so you can tell the time without taking your hand off the wheel - pretty quirky!


----------



## danielbbaker

Anyone got any advice on winding, how many times should it rotate the crown etc


----------



## andyclient

danielbbaker said:


> Anyone got any advice on winding, how many times should it rotate the crown etc


Just wind gently until it won't go any further once every 24hrs , thats what i do


----------



## sherrinere

Hello everyone, some help please!

I'm thinking of buying a Chronostop.. I've sourced one online through a trustworthy online watch store who also have a store in London, and should be going to view it in person next week.

Its the larger seamaster with the 865 movement and it looks in a beautiful condition from the exterior, however from a quick glance the metal bracelet doesn't seem to be original, though I may be wrong.

It's priced at £1250, is this a fair price? And if there's room for negotiation how much would you guys think is a fair price (considering I will look to replace the bracelet)? It'll be my first vintage watch!










Hopefully the picture attached correctly

Sherrinere


----------



## scottswatches

That's a London price alright. Got to pay for those £6 pints somehow.

The bracelet does look wrong, but it might be from a later Omega. I have a smaller Geneve version for sale at nearer half that with the original bracelet


----------



## sherrinere

Haha, so probably too much? If you were selling this watch, what would you say would be a fair price?


----------



## Thomasr

i would have said 6-800 is sensible, but depends on box papers, warranties etc,,


----------



## Iceblue

I like my 1966 omegà Geneva chronostop


----------



## andyclient

The Seamaster Chronostop is the more desirable , mainly due to it's larger size (and they are scarcer), and therefore commands a higher price , agree with Thomas that £800 would be nearer the mark and agree with Scott that the bracelet is wrong.

Omegas do seem to be fetching good money at the moment though , so if you could get it for under 1K boxed serviced and guaranteed from a high st store then i don't think you would loose a fortune if anything if you sold in a year or 2.

Just my opinion of course , i've been wrong on numerous occasions lol

One on Ebay finishes today might give you an idea of value

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-LATE-1960s-early-70s-Omega-Seamaster-Chronostop-OVERSIZED-MODEL-/311426157094?hash=item4882720a26


----------



## andyclient

Well that one finished at £632 and was on the proper bracelet so Thomas was spot on and i clearly wasn't , even had a cheeky bid on it myself , maybe you could show the London seller this one so he can see how far out he is ?

cheers Andy


----------



## badgersdad

Iceblue said:


> I like my 1966 omegà Geneva chronostop


I'm not surprised. So do I.


----------



## Romantic Ape

badgersdad said:


> I'm not surprised. So do I.


 Same here


----------



## Orange monster

loving the orange iceblue


----------



## Orange monster

Iceblue said:


> I like my 1966 omegà Geneva chronostop


 Will this be for sale?


----------



## Padders

Regardless of the supposes 34mm width, because the case is more oval than round and rather long I find the Geneva Chronostop wears rather big for its dimensions. It certainly looks bigger on the wrist than a Rolex Date 34mm to my eyes anyhow.


----------

